# Sno-Power 8/26 Reducer - Parts?



## laker2200 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey All,
New to the forum but was thrilled to see something like this existed. 

I was using my Sno-Power 8/26 snowblower the other day when I noticed the rakes that pull the snow to the centre of the hopper had quit turning and the expellor still rotated. Took the little gearbox which is located between the expellor and rakes apart and found some pretty worn out gears.

I have no idea who makes this unit and where to find parts and what parts to get.....lol.

So my 2 questions are this:
1. Who makes this model (Sno-Power 8/26)? ie. MTD?
2. Anyone have a parts manual or picture for this unit?
Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum laker2200. It would help everyone if you posted a few picture of the machine and let us know where you are located. There are differences between machines made in the USA or Canada and a google search of Sno-Power shows nothing. If this is a Chinese made machine, good luck with finding parts for it. Sorry.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Never heard of a Sno-Power before..but I googled it, and yes, its a MTD.
seems to be a lot of Canada google hits for it, could be a Canada specific MTD brand name.

notice the "by MTD" on the label:
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/usedphotosna/44320251_934.jpg

Scot


----------



## laker2200 (Jan 13, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Never heard of a Sno-Power before..but I googled it, and yes, its a MTD.
> seems to be a lot of Canada google hits for it, could be a Canada specific MTD brand name.
> 
> notice the "by MTD" on the label:
> ...


Thanks, my label is a little worn and there is no MTD sticker. This is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Since Scot found it is MTD made, these two manual links should help you with any maintenance to be done. You will need to find out what model MTD is the same before you can order the needed parts. I hope this helps.
Blower Manual-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf
Engine Manual-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf
OR-------
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-04951A_big_bore_engines/769_04951A_big_bore_engines.pdf


----------

